# Bi-polar Battery Maker Atraverda Wins Two Technology Awards



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Atraverda's proprietary Ebonex technology produces batteries that are smaller, lighter, longer lasting, more durable and more environmentally friendly than conventional lead-acid batteries. 

More...


----------

